# Logitech Cordless desktop MX

## R4miu5

ich habe das cordless desktop mx von logitech und würde gerne meine maus und tastatur in vollem umfang nutzen. was bei mir nicht funktioniert sind vor allem:

Maus:

1. programmumschalter

2. die lauftasten beim scrollrad [solved]

3. kann man auch 3 zeilen pro umdrehung beim mausrad scrollen

Tastatur

4. die lautstärkteregelung (wär mir besonders wichtig) [solved}

5. kann man xmms mit den start/stopp/vor/zurück tasten bei der tastatur steuern?

6. mute/unmute

da es von logitech keine offiziellen treiber gibt und ich keine ahnung hab was ich sonst noch machen könnte frag ich hier. ich hab glaube ich mit irgendeinem programm in der xorg.conf logitech internet navigator-keyboard einstellen können, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie das ging und hab meine jetzige xorg.conf mit fglrxconfig erstellt. ich verwende kernel-2.6.10-r7

danke im voraus für jegliche hilfe.Last edited by R4miu5 on Sun Mar 06, 2005 6:09 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Blackdream

Das musst du halt über die X.org config machen jedenfalls für die Maus bei der Tastatur weiß ich es nicht wie das geht

Hier mal meine mit Erklärung  :Wink: 

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse1" #klärt sich selbst ;)

        Driver  "mouse" #klärt sich selbst ;)

        Option "Protocol" "evdev" #hier kannst du auch auto und PS/2 verwenden dann brauchst du die 3 nächsten zeilen nicht

        Option "Dev Name" "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" #der name des devices findest du mit dmesg | grep usb raus ;)

        Option "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:10.0-1/input0" #usb addresse findest du auch mit dmesg | grep usb raus ;)

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

        Option "Buttons" "10" # wieviel buttons du hast ;)

        Option "ZaxisMapping" "9 10" # welche tasten zum scrollen da sind ;)

        Option "Resolution" "800" # auflösung in dpi ;)

EndSection

```

----------

## R4miu5

herzlichen dank erstmal, das behebt problem nummer 2

was ist der unterschied zwischen evdev und ps2?

----------

## Finswimmer

Um  deine Multimedia Tastatur voll zu nutzen, installier dir lineak.

Damit kannst du alle zusätzlichen Tasten verwenden. Wenn du die Plugins von Sourceforge noch installierst, kannst du auch die Play Pause usw Tasten richtig ansteuern. Das Beste ist, die haben da noch nen Plugin, welches automatisch erkennt, ob Xmms Amarok oder so läuft, und dann die entsprechenden Befehle für die Tasten weiterleitet. Enorm praktisch.

Hoffe es hilft dir.

Ciao Tobi

----------

## R4miu5

hab die hp besucht, sieht gut aus, aber ist irgendwie mühsam. ich setzt mich die woche mal hin und schau ob ichs zusammen bring

http://lineak.sourceforge.net/index.php?nav=showdoc&docid=lineakd_README&doctitle=lineakd%20README

aber welches keyboard muss ich eintragen

```

 LTAK           Logitech Access Keyboard

 LTAcc          Logitech Access

 LTCD           Logitech Cordless Desktop

 LTCDC          Logitech Cordless Desktop Comfort

 LTCDDO         Logitech Cordless Desktop Deluxe Optical

 LTCDDOg        Logitech Cordless Desktop Deluxe Optical (German)

 LTCDNO         Logitech Cordless Desktop Navigator Optical

 LTCDO          Logitech Cordless Desktop Optical

 LTCDP          Logitech Cordless Desktop Pro

 LTCDPR         Logitech Cordless Desktop Precision Y-RH35

 LTCDPa         Logitech Cordless Desktop Pro (alternate option)

 LTCDiT         Logitech Cordless Desktop iTouch

 LTCED          Logitech Cordless Elite Duo

 LTCEDB         Logitech Cordless Elite Duo (Black)

 LTCElite       Logitech Elite Keyboard Y-BF38

 LTCFN          Logitech Cordless Freedom/Desktop Navigator

 LTCMKg         Logitech Corded Media Keyboard (GERMAN) Y-BH52

 LTCi3B         Logitech Cordless iTouch 3 Button

 LTCiT          Logitech Cordless iTouch Keyboard Y-RB6

 LTCiY          Logitech Corded iTouch Y-BC9

 LTCoiT         Logitech Corded iTouch Keybard (Model?)

 LTDAK          Logitech Deluxe Access Keyboard

 LTEPS2         Logitech Elite Keyboard (PS2)

 LTIK           Logitech Internet Keyboard

 LTIK-ST39      Logitech Internet Keyboard Y-ST39

 LTIKeurope     Logitech Internet Keyboard (European)

 LTINK          Logitech Internet Navigator Keyboard

 LTINKSE        Logitech Internet Navigator Keyboard Special Edition

 LTINKSEPS2     Logitech Internet Navigator Keyboard SE PS2

 LTINKSEUSB     Logitech Internet Navigator Keyboard SE USB

 LTOIK-SQ33     Logitech Office Internet Keyboard Y-SQ33

 LTUF           Logitech UltraX Flat / Y-SX49

```

ich hab das cordless desktop mx das steht aber nicht drinnnen. kann mir jemand, wenn er auch das cl dt mx hat vielleicht seine lineakd.conf und die lineakkb.def posten, ich tu mich mit dem tutorial etwas schwer. nur wenn jemand zufällig das selbe problem hatte wie ich

----------

## Capitan

Welchen WM benutzt du denn ?

Bei gnome kann ich die Multimedia-Tasten meiner Logitech Internet-Navigator Tastatur ganz einfach über die Tastenkürzel belegen.

Um xmms mit der Tastatur steuern zu können mußt du das xf86 plugin installieren - bei rhythmbox geht das schon von haus aus  :Wink: .

----------

## R4miu5

ich verwende kde und hab meinem system in der xorg.conf erzählt ich hätte eine standard-microsoft tastatur (via fglrxconfig)

----------

## Capitan

Gibt es bei KDE kein Tool um Tastenkürzel festzulegen ?

Falls ja probiere doch einfach ob sich die Multimedia-Tasten auch belegen lassen.

An meiner xorg.conf mußte ich dafür zumindest nichts ändern  :Wink: .

----------

## R4miu5

schon aber 1. kann ich die tasten der tastatur nicht ansprechen und 2. kann ich da keine befehle für zb xmms festlegen. kannst du mir deine xorg.conf mal zeigen?

----------

## Capitan

meine xorg.conf ist im prinzip die per fglrxconfig erstellte XF86.config  :Wink: .

xorg.conf

----------

## Albena

Ich habe hier eine Cordless Desktop Deluxe Optical laufen, und habe sie folgendermassen eingestellt.

KDE-Kontollzentrum - Regionaleinstellungen-Tastaturlayout

Tastaturlayout aktivieren - Tastaturtyp auswählen.

In meinem Fall habe ich die Logitech-Cordless Desktop pro ausgewählt.

Anschliessend noch die Tastaturbelegung auf german geändert.

Danach in das Menu Tastenkürzel-Befehlskürzel.

Dort kannst du dann deine Sondertasten mit den Programmen belegen, die du haben willst.

Gruß Albena

----------

## R4miu5

genial, danke funktioniert jetzt auch bei mir (hab itouch internet navigator)

aber ich kann noch immer nicht vorspulen, bei xmms aktivieren? wo finde ich das, ich kann nur einstellen, xmms zu starten. 

btw jetzt weiß ich wieder wo ich meine tastatur einstellen kommte:wink: 

Vielen dank an alle!!

----------

## R4miu5

irgendwie kann ich immer nur entweder die vor und zurück tasten oder die anwendungsshortcuts verwenden, je nach dem welche tastatur ich verwende, und wie kann ich xmms auch auf diese weise steuern??

----------

